# Making ROBOT CARS-2



## adi87 (Feb 22, 2006)

This is the second of my part to make a ROBOT car.
I hv got the idea now abt how to make a car.
The question i m having is very much elementary.How can i increase the speed of the my car. It is a DC motor one----- the fwd/reverse motion as well as the left/right motion. I hv also got a ready circuit but the speed attained is low.
Secondly the range of the remote control is less. Now hw can i increase that as well.
If someone can explain me the working and mechanism of the Remotecontrol signal receiver,the components required in it and their role... i will be grateful.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

Does the circuit have any microcontrollers? and what is te method involved to control the speed of the motors( transistor circuit or IC's) ??and if you can, Please post the circuit for more details.


----------



## adi87 (Feb 22, 2006)

The circuit is simple.
It has an IC which i believe is for the remote control.
other components are just capacitors and resistors.Also it is just one speed car. So i wud also like to convert it into a geard one.It may involve changing the PCB as a whole but i m ready if the all the components are available.
Speed control is done most probably by the IC coz there is similar IC in bothe Remote as well as the on the circuit of the car...i.e  thier codeas somewhat same.
Plz help me as i hv to make a Car which can run on different terrains like mud, wool..and about 50cm high-slope obstacles.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

@adi87 "I belive" & "Most probably" doesnt give me any info. there are milions of chips available in the market all with different features. so if u cant give me more details about those chips i cant help it. 

I have read hundreds of methods of how to build remote controled circuits (All different). 

Please give the Chip identification numbers aka IC Numbers  so that i can be a little more helpfull.


----------



## adi87 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok. Sorry for me not being precise.
here are the specs.
The remote control consisits of IC and a coulple of transistors,some resitors and capacitors. The IC is TX-2B Y5AF8. The circuit of the car has some transistors,some resistors some capacitors and three ICS-  1.( RX-2B Y4L97) 2.(L9120 LXE02) 3.(L9110H LXD43).  The present power supply to the car is of 1.5X6V=9V. I want to increase the power supply as well as increse the range of the Remote control. Please help me with it.


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 22, 2006)

*Here is Your Answer*

To increase the range of remote (Take a 9V battery and then the -ve terminal you have to ground it and the +ve terminal of battery is connected to the antenna. this +ve charged terminal will increase your antenna response and remote range but dont connect the battery with +ve and -ve terminal of remote. earthed the -ve terminal and connect the +ve terminal to the antenna of remote.

to increase the spped of car connect a variable capacitor in series with motor you can take look at the walkman it has variable capacitor to increase the speed of motor you have to ask for a professional to connect the variable capacitor as if you connect it and increase the spped of motor to it's limit the motor may burn


----------



## adi87 (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
will this req any change in th PCB?


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 22, 2006)

*Here is Your Answer*

No doesn't required to change or edit PCB the variable capacitor is as small as a shirt button


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Here is Your Answer*



			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> if you connect it and increase the spped of motor to it's limit the motor may burn


There is also the battery drain problem if u run @ full power. the whole system has to utilize the battery correctly.


----------



## adi87 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Here is Your Answer*



			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> To increase the range of remote (Take a 9V battery and then the -ve terminal you have to ground it and the +ve terminal of battery is connected to the antenna. this +ve charged terminal will increase your antenna response and remote range but dont connect the battery with +ve and -ve terminal of remote. earthed the -ve terminal and connect the +ve terminal to the antenna of remote.



        
@ abhinavrakesh:
plz explain....more detailed ver. wud be gud


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Here is Your Answer*

could u pls explain in detail .. whts the cost involved .. is there any tutorial available.. is the parts available in india



			
				adi87 said:
			
		

> abhinavrakesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Here is Your Answer*



			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> to increase the speed of car connect a variable capacitor in series with motor



This is incorrect . A capacitor blocks DC and allows only AC to pass through it.So if a capacitor is connected serially to a motor, the motor wont work. though  a capacitor should be connected to the motor parallely. this is to negate the current generated when power is removed from the motor.


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 24, 2006)

*Here is Your Answer*

Have you ever used a volume knob in your walkman it's a variable capacitor and it is connected serially and by the way walkman runs on battery means DC. the type of capacitor i am talking here about is just like a volume knob you increase the power it increases the speed of motor and this capacitor is connected through a power amplifier and this amplifier is as small as a matchstick but here in this Car case you dont need the anplifier if i am understanding it correctly then the pcb board of car is not producing full output to motor which is why the speed and power is somewhat less but by using this capacitor you can increase the speed and overall power of the car it stores the current from PC board and then produce the output to motor the current is 180 degree out of phase due to this the response time of remote or i can say PCB board would decrease but it will work. 

Search for Electronis Schematics on google and youwill get the very best circuits for your project.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Here is Your Answer*



			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> Have you ever used a volume knob in your walkman it's a variable capacitor and it is connected serially and by the way walkman runs on battery means DC. the type of capacitor i am talking here about is just like a volume knob you increase the power it increases the speed of motor and this capacitor is connected through a power amplifier and this amplifier is as small as a matchstick but here in this Car case you dont need the anplifier if i am understanding it correctly then the pcb board of car is not producing full output to motor which is why the speed and power is somewhat less but by using this capacitor you can increase the speed and overall power of the car it stores the current from PC board and then produce the output to motor the current is 180 degree out of phase due to this the response time of remote or i can say PCB board would decrease but it will work.
> 
> Search for Electronis Schematics on google and youwill get the very best circuits for your project.



@abhinavrakesh
*us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/24.gif  Dude!!!! seriously, do you know anything about electronics at all ??????
Do you know what a Capacitor does????  forget that one, do you atleast know what a capacitor is. i dont think so.

The volume control knob on the walkman is a Variable Resistor and not a capacitor, and putting a resistor in series also does not help. Resistors are used to decreases  the current flowing through it . so there will only be further speed reduction and no speed gain.


			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> To increase the range of remote (Take a 9V battery and then the -ve terminal you have to ground it and the +ve terminal of battery is connected to the antenna. this +ve charged terminal will increase your antenna response and remote range but dont connect the battery with +ve and -ve terminal of remote. earthed the -ve terminal and connect the +ve terminal to the antenna of remote.



this is also incorrect and wont work. Waves cannot propagate through batteries.one should use a Signal booster stage for this.


@adi87 
I saw the Picture u sent to me. here it is 

*img464.imageshack.us/img464/5894/ckt19po.jpg

1. The block 1 is a tank circuit. This is the part which recives the signal from the antenna and filters unnessary noise. Its just a LC circuit ( i.e., Inductor and Capacitor connected in Parallel) 

2.This is a microcontroller. This is the heart of the circuit. the Microcontroller has a few KB of memory In which a Assembly program is written. this controller has to do many functions. the functions are 
 decoding the signals from the transmitter
 Drive the Rear motor ( Forward/Reverse)
 Drive the stearing motor(Left/Right)

3.this microcontroller controlles the two motors by use of two H-bridge ICs (Block (2 & 3)). this ic can also be used to change the direction of the motor. There are two function pins in that IC for the . One is for the speed Control and the other for the direction. By sending out the appropriate signals to these IC the microcontroller controls the forward/reverse motion and also the left/right stearing.

adi87 i hope you now understood the working of the circuit.

Coming to speed Problem. 

Joystick.
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/7261/joystickcustom2ur.jpg

I was thinking all the time that the Joystick would be a analog one, but this is not the case. The joystich you showd me is just a switch. it just detects if the forward button is pressed or the reverse button is pressed. It is possible to modify the software on the microcontroller to include a speed control. but without the knowledge of the correct microcontroller core or the source code itself its difficult to make the changes. 

Give me some more time so that i can figure out any alternative methods to modify this one and also the range problem.

Charan.


----------



## adi87 (Feb 24, 2006)

@charangk (gopi)
Thnx for u hlp. Currently i m unable to stay connected on the net.So we wll hv to communicate thru the digit forum.
Also the above info has very much helped me in understanding the working...continue the lessons i m verymuch eager.
@abhinavrakesh
thnx for the google search keyword.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2006)

@adi87 This post is just for information sake only.these products might not be available in india. 


 Model Freaks usually have with them a ready made Radio joystick Which is more advanced and is configurable. Futaba is a brand which produces these radio controllers and servos. Servos are more advanced digital motors these have high Torque and also high PRM. and its digitally controlled.

Here is how a Servo looks like.

*www.futaba-rc.com/radios/futj22-inset.jpg

Here is a basic 2 channel controller with analog sticks.

 *www.futaba-rc.com/radios/futj25-main.jpg


Now comes a advanced version 

*www.futaba-rc.com/radios/futk54.jpg
This is a 4 channel one. + LCD display

Now the most advanced one.
*www.futaba-rc.com/radios/futj9000a.jpg 
sorry no zoom available.

This baby can fly Planes and helocopters.



and last but not the least  ..... . ... sory i dont have any words to name it

*img385.imageshack.us/img385/4207/fms11if.th.jpg

specs :
 *Microsoft Windows Powered Deivce.*
 *Full color Touch Screen Display.*

*www.14mz.com/images/futj9400-screeninset-2.jpg

Even this baby can fly Planes and helicopters.
Link for the Product.

link for a review of this product.




These controllers are One time investments, are way to expensive Some are in the range of $300. Chk ebay if any used controller is available.

For more info about Futuba Products visit their website here 



Charan


----------



## adi87 (Feb 24, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!
The remotes were awesome............
Any Idea how similar ( may not look as sexy as these) but function(basic) the same can be made????
Also something-like-the-above cars ????????????????????????????/


----------



## adi87 (Feb 24, 2006)

Also any available-in-India u knw???????
And ne idea for how much long this mobile-car-robot craze gonna continue??
Or is something alreadily coming UP?


----------



## adi87 (Feb 24, 2006)

Any more such (charngk) fantastic people out there who know 'bout mobile robo carz?


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 24, 2006)

U PPL are really very very Techy...


----------



## 24online (May 6, 2007)

check out tech guys :

Its magazine related to robotics... u like it....

*www.servomagazine.com/index.php

and magazines r paid...but search google


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 6, 2007)

I havent read the whole thread as i am in a hurry.. but i would suggest the following approach-

*www.societyofrobots.com/images/mechanics_gearschain.gif
-use gears to increase speed. theory
-change the motor for a higher rpm one, also see if there is any room to increase the voltage/current to the current motor.

you can replace the motor and trigger ckt with a higher power/rpm motor and a SCR if the present trigger does not support higher current/voltage ratings


----------



## sever_twist (Dec 21, 2007)

*Signal from TX-2B/ to RX-2B*

Hello,

I want to make a remote control for a car using an AtMega16 and for this i want to replicate the signal emitted by an TX-2B. I have read the datasheet for TX-2B IC but i'm not quite sure if i understand the encoding rules...
If anyone has any certain knowledge about this .. please help.

What I understood is:
- i have 2 units for my signal W2 and W1;
- a normal word is composed of : 4*W2 + n*W1 , n depends on the direction of the car;
- an ending word (and this i'm not sure) is 4*W2 + 4*W1;
The mechanism how I got it is .. while I have input I'm sending concatenated normal words, when the input stops i send one ending word.

Please correct me if i'm wrong.

Thanks.


----------

